# New Start Up needs designs



## clarets (May 19, 2012)

Hi this is my first post on the forum we are a new start up. Uk based looking for a designer that can produce from ideas via email of phone.

We are Uk based near Manchester so if you are local that would be great.

Will to negotiate and pay per design and looking to populate a website with an initial 50 designs.

Thanks


----------



## headtripinc (May 19, 2012)

I'd like to offer my services, you can check out my work at: 

apparel - ::HeadTrip Design::


----------



## clarets (May 19, 2012)

Ok great I have emailed you do you have Skype ?


----------



## headtripinc (May 19, 2012)

yes, just sent you the email info.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm interested! Check me out - : DOOOM


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not local to the UK but available for freelance design. Have a look at some samples in the link below...

Shirt Designs by Sullyman on deviantART

If you have any further questions feel free to email me in the address in my signature. Hope to hear from you!

-John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

@headtripinc @DOOOM @sullyman I hope you guys are going to enter our t-shirt design contest here on the forums  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t182107.html


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I work with clients all across the world. Feel free to check out my website and email or PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

Visit my online portfolio--

garryrone on deviantART

I am versed in many styles, skilled and dependable.
Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------

